# Did Phineas's Maps Disappear?



## DavidVS (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello!

(I cannot find a search feature for this forum!  Please pardon what is probably a too-frequently repeated request.)

I was led to EN World because of a link to Phineas's maps.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...23-phineass-dungeon-maps-o-week-100-maps.html

But even after making an account, I do not see any way to download these.  The "direct link" is obsolete.  I have read through the downloads.  I cannot search the forum.

Would someone kindly direct me properly?

In exchange, I offer what I have: neither gold nor silver, but free reading.
books - davidvs.net

Blessings to y'all,
 David V.S.

p.s. - A bonus exp. to anyone who not only can help me but also talks me into continuing to make use of this forum account.  ;-)


----------



## XCorvis (Jun 11, 2009)

The forum search is a paid subscriber feature. That's mostly because the old forums didn't have enough horsepower to deal with the searches from all users. Anyway, you can still search the forum, you just have to do it from google.

In google, type "phineas map site:enworld.org" and you'll get some hits. I think there were a couple threads that had his maps. Underdark was one.

There used to be a map archive in the downloads section of the site - that's apparently gone now, probably with the most recent server move.

You can also try sorting this forum by title since you know the thread name, but make sure you change the age setting to "from the beginning" because it's an old thread.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 11, 2009)

The link in my sig still has a FEW active maps but it looks like the zip folder of them has disappeared.  The other link cannot say all the links work. 

Oh, also for other maps see http://forum.cartographersguild.com/index.php


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 11, 2009)

if you go to the very end of that topic, i put a rapidshare  of the  maps. link ought to still be good.

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


this topic also had a few of is maps
http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...-dungeon-maps-o-week-underdark-edition-3.html


----------



## DavidVS (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you!  The RapidShare link worked great!


----------

